# pasteurizer questions



## BFFPam (Jan 30, 2016)

Do any of you use a home pasteurizer? If so what brand do you have? 
I have been looking at Kleen Flo-but am looking for one I can adjust the temperature-like the Milky-but can I do less than 3.5 gallons? thanks, Pam


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

check out ebay there are a few on it for sale


----------



## SmallTimer (Aug 11, 2017)

BFFPam said:


> Do any of you use a home pasteurizer? If so what brand do you have?
> I have been looking at Kleen Flo-but am looking for one I can adjust the temperature-like the Milky-but can I do less than 3.5 gallons? thanks, Pam


I use a Hoegger. It's the same one that's in this video and it does about 2 gallons at a time:


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

When I was finishing out my last two years if high school I lived with my dads uncle and aunt that had a dairy cow. Unk would bring the milk in and she would strain and filter it immediately, then using a stainless steel dish pan she would heat it on the cook stove. I know she used a thermometer and egg timer but at that point in my life it wasn't all that interested so have no idea as to how hot or how long she simmered it. I do remember she was always careful to not scorch or boil it though. Some was then put in the fridge for drinking, some went into large stoneware crocks and set in the basement to skim the cream off later. Some would be turned into butter, unk liked the butter milk, whey went to the chickens, cottage cheese and sour cream was always plentiful. I learned a lot from them purely through osmosis but I wish now I had paid closer attention to those folks, they were the real deal when it comes to the homesteading lifestyle.


----------

